# Where are all the Bristol / South Westerners?



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Where are you all?

Are you all on hols?

Is the Bristol / South West forum in a state of abandonment?

After the BIM saga we were propped up some by war with the Welsh, but since then things seem to have a fallen more than a little silent.

Am I bothered? 

(yes, a little)


----------



## jigotai (Aug 24, 2006)

Present!


----------



## astral (Aug 24, 2006)

here 

I've been exploring other forums - sorry


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2006)

Yay  

I've been hanging out in the Health / Relationships / Sexuality forum a lot myself (as well as continuing to bother the Welsh )


----------



## astral (Aug 24, 2006)

I've been over in employment alot.  Did I see that you were thinking of going back to work part time?


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm in the thinking about thinking about it phase, but not the actual thinking about it stage yet, iykwim.

Once I reach the thinking about it for real level, I'm sure I'll pop by the employment section for some advice and encouragement.


----------



## Iam (Aug 24, 2006)

I've moved into Music in a big way, to bring Rock and Roll to the people.


----------



## astral (Aug 24, 2006)

sounds good

Haven't seen much activity in the welsh forum either tbh.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm in sunny Fleetwood near Blackpool so am only allowed in Northern forums


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2006)

astral said:
			
		

> sounds good
> 
> Haven't seen much activity in the welsh forum either tbh.



maybe things are just settling back to a pre-war norm then


----------



## ddraig (Aug 24, 2006)

W 

i was also concerned at the dormant state of our neighburrrrs   herd em in munks and poke em to post


----------



## astral (Aug 24, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> maybe things are just settling back to a pre-war norm then



Perhaps we should try and take over while they're not looking?


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2006)

astral said:
			
		

> Perhaps we should try and take over while they're not looking?



The welsh are always watching us, as the above post demonstrates


----------



## astral (Aug 24, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> The welsh are always watching us, as the above post demonstrates



Nah- I don't reckon they'd notice if we sneaked in the back door.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2006)

astral said:
			
		

> Nah- I don't reckon they'd notice if we sneaked in the back door.



We tried to sneak in via liverpool before, and they set up border sentries at wrexham.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm here!


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm here too! ALthough I was never here much in the first place.


----------



## astral (Aug 24, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> We tried to sneak in via liverpool before, and they set up border sentries at wrexham.




I reckon Oswestry is the weak point on the boarder, we can set up camp in Shrewsbury and give them the slip by going over the top of the Berwins.


----------



## Dru (Aug 24, 2006)

I think I've gone back to lurking. Either that or I'm a lurkalike.

Good news from Westbury Park. A fox cub has taken to hanging out in the garden. We throw bits of chorizo down to him, and he carefully buries them as he's too polite to say that he gets better nosh down the road.

The bullaces are ripe on the bullace tree on the Downs.

Time passes.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2006)

Dru said:
			
		

> Time passes.



It does indeed


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 24, 2006)

astral said:
			
		

> Perhaps we should try and take over while they're not looking?



*raises an eyebrow*


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *raises an eyebrow*



and as we all know by now, my loyalties are split between celts and engurlanders, with a sub agenda to invade londinium.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I'm here!



Fractionmannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2006)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> I'm here too! ALthough I was never here much in the first place.



electrogirrrrrrrrrrllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I'm in sunny Fleetwood near Blackpool so am only allowed in Northern forums



Give them a taste of the South West while your there


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> I've moved into Music in a big way, to bring Rock and Roll to the people.



Iam - first choice of all the finest women


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2006)

jigotai said:
			
		

> Present!



Welcome


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> W
> 
> i was also concerned at the dormant state of our neighburrrrs   herd em in munks and poke em to post



a welsh monkey if ever i saw one


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2006)

astral said:
			
		

> sounds good



Astral - Up there with the stars


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *raises an eyebrow*



Strumpet by name - but sensitive crumpet by nature


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2006)

I think that's everyone covered, and duly respected, so far


----------



## madamv (Aug 24, 2006)

*standing up to be counted*




			
				electrogirl said:
			
		

> I'm here too! ALthough I was never here much in the first place.



Me too!!


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2006)

madamv - innit! - what more can be said?


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2006)

Dru said:
			
		

> The bullaces are ripe on the bullace tree on the Downs.



Dru - will earth you in nature and make you feel great


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2006)

gentlegreen - the clues are in the name


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 24, 2006)

I swear I wasn't thinking of that when I adopted it


----------



## Poot (Aug 24, 2006)

*Puts up hand tentatively*

I'm here

Just out of interest, is there anyone, anyone at all anywhere near Plymouth? Only I always feel a little _too_ westerly for this forum.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2006)

Poot said:
			
		

> I'm here
> 
> Just out of interest, is there anyone, anyone at all anywhere near Plymouth? Only I always feel a little _too_ westerly for this forum.



South Westerly me luvver, you don'ts wants to upset them welsh again, there the most westerly babbers, innit.


----------



## Poot (Aug 24, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> South Westerly me luvver, you don'ts wants to upset them welsh again, there the most westerly babbers, innit.



West of England. They's forrin


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2006)

Poot said:
			
		

> West of England. They's forrin



Then you'se must be livin in that there bristle channel like an eel, innit.


----------



## astral (Aug 25, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Astral - Up there with the stars



for the first time ever I feel tempted by a new tagline


----------



## xenon (Aug 25, 2006)

I is here. 

I get the impression a lot of you know each other IRL and have a rapour amongst yourselves. Therefore I lurk until such time I feel moved to comment. 

Or sommat.


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 25, 2006)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> I is here.
> 
> I get the impression a lot of you know each other IRL and have a rapour amongst yourselves. Therefore I lurk until such time I feel moved to comment.
> 
> Or sommat.


Me too. I think there are more lurkers than we think. We should start our own anti-social thread. 

(i honestly do intend to come to a bristol meet though )


----------



## strung out (Aug 25, 2006)

here i am representing


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 25, 2006)

Just seen this - I'm here!

(felixthecat - late as usual )


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 25, 2006)

Poot


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 25, 2006)

xenon_2 - elemental


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 25, 2006)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> Me too. I think there are more lurkers than we think. We should start our own anti-social thread.
> 
> (i honestly do intend to come to a bristol meet though )



I did unearth many a lurker on the lurkers thread.
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=161305


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 25, 2006)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> I is here.
> 
> I get the impression a lot of you know each other IRL and have a rapour amongst yourselves. Therefore I lurk until such time I feel moved to comment.
> 
> Or sommat.



I think a ot of the old-timers know each other very well in real life, but if this ain't just a summer lull I think many of them seem to have moved on. So there's nothing stopping a new generation of lurkers rising to the Urban surface and making the Bristol / South West forum their own


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 25, 2006)

strung_out - but still standing


----------



## astral (Aug 25, 2006)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> I is here.
> 
> I get the impression a lot of you know each other IRL and have a rapour amongst yourselves. Therefore I lurk until such time I feel moved to comment.
> 
> Or sommat.




I don't know any of them IRL.  We can make up our own 'in' jokes if you want.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 25, 2006)

felixthecat - meeeoooowwww


----------



## Poot (Aug 25, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Poot



Is that a picture of a Janner?


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 25, 2006)

Poot said:
			
		

> Is that a picture of a Janner?



I have no idea what a 'poot' is tbh, but when I typed 'poot' into google, that was the strangest 'poot' amongst many a strange 'poot' I could find.  

But I guess by janner you must mean:

"Janner is a term for the in-bred, sub-moronic locals of Plymouth, UK."  
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=janner&b=1


----------



## Poot (Aug 25, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I have no idea what a 'poot' is tbh, but when I typed 'poot' into google, that was the strangest 'poot' amongst many a strange 'poot' I could find.
> 
> But I guess by janner you must mean:
> 
> ...



I think a poot is an insubstantial or inconsequential guff. But I prefer your illustration  

A Janner, on the other hand, is pretty much as stated in urban dictionary.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 25, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I think a ot of the old-timers know each other very well in real life, but if this ain't just a summer lull I think many of them seem to have moved on. So there's nothing stopping a new generation of lurkers rising to the Urban surface and making the Bristol / South West forum their own




Watch who your calling an Old-timer


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 25, 2006)

djbombscare - saviour of the universe


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 25, 2006)

(I missed out cyberfairy )

cyberfairy - away with the faeries


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 25, 2006)

(and I missed out jigotai )

jigotai - Dewar Sensei (as the google suggests)


----------



## xenon (Aug 26, 2006)

Actually there's quite a few names you don't see in here as much. Although  Suspect I might be opening a can of worms there.

Yep. I should one day try and get to a meet up to.

*thinks of in joke*


----------



## Iam (Aug 26, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Iam - first choice of all the finest women



munkee - living in some odd, parallel universe, apparently.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 26, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> munkee - living in some odd, parallel universe, apparently.



How did you guess my location?


----------



## Iam (Aug 26, 2006)

*hides monkey tracker*


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 26, 2006)

I've been veh busy and distracted of late...


----------



## Idaho (Aug 26, 2006)

I think all the south west posters went to another board. Not entirely sure of the details, or even the name of the other board.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 27, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> I think all the south west posters went to another board. Not entirely sure of the details, or even the name of the other board.



lol...you make it sound like we all just upped and left without leaving a note or paying our rent!


----------



## Idaho (Aug 27, 2006)

I get the vague impression it was some kind of personality clash/alpha male message board type thing. I tend to steer clear of that stuff.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 27, 2006)

Fizzerbird - is the word


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 27, 2006)

Idaho - your own private one


----------



## Iam (Aug 27, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> I think all the south west posters went to another board



*All* of them?

We've done well to create this mystery thread, then.

*pats imaginary posters on the back*


----------



## Idaho (Aug 27, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> *All* of them?
> 
> We've done well to create this mystery thread, then.
> 
> *pats imaginary posters on the back*


I don't really want to have my words cast in stone. However the main posters on the SW boards do seem to have gone elsewhere. As I said before, I am not sure what the story is, and tbh I am not that interested.

It is nice to chat to local urbanites, and have the chance to meet up every so often, but if things die off for a bit, then so be it. I'm sure whatever the bother is it will work itself out eventually.


----------



## Iam (Aug 28, 2006)

Sorry, wasn't meant to be in anyway aggressive. I don't know the story either and I hope your last is correct.

Just... you know, there's still _some_ SWers here, even if we're not very interesting.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 29, 2006)

Rather than open up the can of worms that is the can of worms. Actually mine come in newspaper   

A load of us particularly the Brizzle crew and the Exeter ciderites do know each other in the RW. So we do all chat with each other via other means. Particularly now as its summer so we're not all inside so much. So that could explain some of it. Out doing things etc

Yes a load of us post on other BB's as well, and I'm not gonna get defensive about it, cos for me theres no need. Each has there own reasosn why they post on other BB's. Mine being I want to stay in touch with friends that for whatever reason may no longer post here.

But like I said most of us all know each other in the RW and its summer-ish


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 29, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Sorry, wasn't meant to be in anyway aggressive. I don't know the story either and I hope your last is correct.
> 
> Just... you know, there's still _some_ SWers here, even if we're not very interesting.




sOOOOOOooooooo I'm not interesting then


----------



## Iam (Aug 30, 2006)

Entertaining...


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 30, 2006)

Oh ok then


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey, I'm back, just had to pop to the shop.......


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 30, 2006)

kalidarkone - best name ever


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 30, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> kalidarkone - best name ever



well fank you is that Ka li dar kone or Kali dark one ?


----------



## geminisnake (Aug 30, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> sOOOOOOooooooo I'm not interesting then




Oh yes, you are VERY interesting, not necessarily in a good way mind 

I miss quite a few peeps who used to be here more regularly.

And where have you and fizz hidden the sparkly one? Or am I just missing her posts?  

I always thought it was the latter there Kali(coz you is a goddess innit)


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 30, 2006)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> well fank you is that Ka li dar kone or Kali dark one ?



Kali dark one, after realising it wasn't the version which rhymed more with 'to ble rone'


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 30, 2006)

geminisnake - gemima shake (if I remember correctly )


----------



## geminisnake (Aug 30, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> geminisnake - gemima shake (if I remember correctly )




 Are you saying I'm like the playschool ragdollwith dts?   
Don't even blooming drink.

munkeeunit, bet he never even tried tai chi, even though it would help him(sticks out tongue coz run out of smilies)


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 30, 2006)

Just what I scan read your name was at first, and then when a Geminisnake turned up at the pub last year for the pre-ashton court thing, I couldn't for the life of me place you on the boards.  

I did try tai chai shortly before I got officialy ill, and it was really unpleasant, but that was probably not to do with the tai chi, but a symptom of the extent of my dysfunction.

I now do pilates (or more like should do then more often)


----------



## Iam (Aug 30, 2006)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> well fank you is that Ka li dar kone or Kali dark one ?



I'd always thought the latter.

I can't remember which, but I remember an urb being really surprised and not having read it like that at all.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 30, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> I'd always thought the latter.
> 
> I can't remember which, but I remember an urb being really surprised and not having read it like that at all.



I think that was me  

the gemima shake mistake is further evidence against me


----------



## geminisnake (Aug 30, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Just what I scan read your name was at first, and then when a Geminisnake turned up at the pub last year for the pre-ashton court thing, I couldn't for the life of me place you on the boards.



  Oops, I had forgotten about that, I remember now though  It was a very tiring weekend and I was majorly stressed at the time. 
Tbh I'm going to wipe much of last summer from my mind. Fortunately the stresser is no longer in my life


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 30, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> I'd always thought the latter.
> 
> I can't remember which, but I remember an urb being really surprised and not having read it like that at all.



I think it was Lil Jen. It is ment to be kali dark one but I thin Kali dar kone sounds better


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 30, 2006)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> I think it was Lil Jen. It is ment to be kali dark one but I thin Kali dar kone sounds better



Kali Dark One sounds like you're some kind of mafia boss, which is  

Kali Dar Kone sounds like you're some kind of mafia boss from a mysterious alternative dimension.

Which is even more


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 3, 2006)

It was squelch, actually.


Oh, hi there.  I'm just a fucking endlessly-whining, shit stirring, never-been-banned bag of sneery unpleasantness with (as djbs will attest) no social skills, come back to peer at what used to be...


----------



## Yetman (Sep 4, 2006)

Pouring banana milkshake into the ears of a donkey on Mendip Hill 

Then off to the flats to do some solo mud wrestling


----------



## Iam (Sep 4, 2006)

So, it was either munkee (it wasn't, cos we've not met), LilJen (maybe), or Squelch...

Hmmm.

I don't remember, so you can all be right.


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 5, 2006)

geminisnake said:
			
		

> Oh yes, you are VERY interesting, not necessarily in a good way mind
> 
> I miss quite a few peeps who used to be here more regularly.
> 
> ...



Well we sort of led her astray a bit


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 5, 2006)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> It was squelch, actually.
> 
> 
> Oh, hi there.  I'm just a fucking endlessly-whining, shit stirring, never-been-banned bag of sneery unpleasantness with (as djbs will attest) no social skills, come back to peer at what used to be...




For whatever reasons FH, your in a bit of a dark place at the mo. You just gotta chill forra bit, get everything together and re-emerge like the butterfly we know you are. 

Me, Fizz, Izzy and everyone that knows you has faith in ya darlin. ((((((FH)))))


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 5, 2006)

Well, here we all are then


----------



## Idaho (Sep 5, 2006)

Go on! Shoo! Be off with you!

(squirts water pistol)


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 5, 2006)

oi   

shakes fist at idaho


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 6, 2006)

Its like we're all waiting for a fight innit.


*waves at fuct*

mate you go and bend down behind him and I'll push im backwards


----------



## Idaho (Sep 6, 2006)

(Gives djb a chinese burn then runs off panicking)


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm still stuck in bath.  There must be an exit round here somewhere.


----------



## Iam (Sep 6, 2006)

Have you tried speaking to the wizard?


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 6, 2006)

Why, has she got something up her sleeve?


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 7, 2006)

arms innit


----------



## rowan (Sep 9, 2006)

Poot said:
			
		

> I'm here
> 
> Just out of interest, is there anyone, anyone at all anywhere near Plymouth? Only I always feel a little _too_ westerly for this forum.




There was a few of us from Cornwall, but I've been in a world of my own all summer and I don't know where the others are - maybe they've run away to escape the tourists?


----------



## geminisnake (Sep 11, 2006)

rowan said:
			
		

> maybe they've run away to escape the tourists?



Sounds reasonable to me   Actually the bit about your own wee world sounds similar and reasonable too  (though I'm not SW)


----------



## space-hopper (Sep 26, 2006)

in south america at the mo but normally reside in weymouth


----------



## electrogirl (Sep 26, 2006)

WHen was the last Bristol/South West meet up? Time for another one to introduce a few newens? (liek myself )


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 26, 2006)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> WHen was the last Bristol/South West meet up? Time for another one to introduce a few newens? (liek myself )




I think we should wait for all the new people that are moving to Brizzle to move first!!


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 26, 2006)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> I think we should wait for all the new people that are moving to Brizzle to move first!!



And before those people who are moving out of Brizzle move.


----------



## Cakes (Sep 27, 2006)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> WHen was the last Bristol/South West meet up? Time for another one to introduce a few newens? (liek myself )


YES!!!

Lets go see the wurzles tribute band down the cat n wheel


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 27, 2006)

Cakes said:
			
		

> YES!!!
> 
> Lets go see the wurzles tribute band down the cat n wheel


Only someone too young to have ben there the first time round would suggest that !

... unless it's an ironic drum and bass take on the original band ?


----------



## electrogirl (Sep 28, 2006)

Cakes said:
			
		

> YES!!!
> 
> Lets go see the wurzles tribute band down the cat n wheel


hurrah! that's dead near me. let's do it.


----------



## Cakes (Sep 28, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> Only someone too young to have ben there the first time round would suggest that !
> 
> ... unless it's an ironic drum and bass take on the original band ?


I bet it'll be well ironic.... whether it means to or not!

he Cat is also having a little zider festival at the end of October! Woo hoo!!

The cat rocks


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 29, 2006)

NOTHING!!

No activity AT ALL on the Bristol / South West forum   

Use it or lose it springs to mind


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2006)

We'em all down the fields on arrrr tractorrrs a-'arvestin'


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 29, 2006)

Yu'um cuttin' it fine then!

Laaaa'st day of haarrrrrvest is today

(according to Radio 4)


----------



## Dru (Sep 29, 2006)

Good point.

I just saw the Devil doing something rather unpleasant on the blackberries on the Downs.

Well, he _said_ he was the Devil....


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

If he _said_ he was the devil then he was the devil  

the devil lies and lies about many many things...

but is usually being straight up when he finally admits to being the devil


----------



## nellyphant (Oct 15, 2006)

Just about to go into hibernation now the summers almost over, thanks for waking me up to see all you lovely peeps are alive and kicking. When's the next meet up?


----------

